# Burl harvesting



## Paul H (May 3, 2016)

Hi everybody! I'm fairly new to the site, I became a member just last week. I posted a couple questions last week, and thank you for those of you who responded, you were very helpful. I know have a new question (keep in mind that I have yet to ever attempt this before). I want to learn how to do my own carvings. Ive done a ton a resaerch on the subject, but have yet to harvest a single piece of wood. So this is where I'm at. I started off with a smaller Burl so that I wouldn't get discouraged and give up. Could any of you give me some pointers on the best way to cut this out of the ground, and how long I have to wait to cut it open so I can start carving with it? Ill attach a picture below. Thank you all for any input.
Paul H


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2016)

Paul you posted this in someone else's thread. This is the kind of question that needs it's own thread. Can't give you much info on the harvesting right now I am driving but if I were you unkess you have a backhoe I wouldn't try to dig it out. Cut it off just above the ground and go from there. Make sure to seal the exposed well with sealer.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2016)

What kind of tree is it?


----------



## Paul H (May 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What kind of tree is it?


It's a red Maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul H (May 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Paul you posted this in someone else's thread. This is the kind of question that needs it's own thread. Can't give you much info on the harvesting right now I am driving but if I were you unkess you have a backhoe I wouldn't try to dig it out. Cut it off just above the ground and go from there. Make sure to seal the exposed well with sealer.



Oops, didn't mean to post in the wrong spot! I'm still figuring out how to use this site, I'm not much of an Internet person. As far as digging up around the roots, that parts all done. How close should I cut to the actual butl? And how long do I have to wait until I can cut into the burl to see what it looks like after I remove it from the ground? Thanks.
Paul


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2016)

Paul H said:


> Oops, didn't mean to post in the wrong spot! I'm still figuring out how to use this site, I'm not much of an Internet person. As far as digging up around the roots, that parts all done. How close should I cut to the actual butl? And how long do I have to wait until I can cut into the burl to see what it looks like after I remove it from the ground? Thanks.
> Paul



Paul that is not a burl. It's the exposed root ball of two saplings that became a single juvenile tree. Cut it down. Make something with it. Or do what I would do and leave it alone. It doesn't have any monetary value. At all.


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2016)

I'd cut into it right away, but then I prefer working with green wood... No need to delay making something with it. You never know what kind of figure you'll find in something like that, but there's one sure way to find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 4, 2016)

You need to cut that one you posted before that was way up the tree. Drop the tree and cut out the burl and you're done. Digging stumps is no fun without a back hoe. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul H (May 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> You need to cut that one you posted before that was way up the tree. Drop the tree and cut out the burl and you're done. Digging stumps is no fun without a back hoe. Gary


Thank you Gary. Im sorry to pester you all with questions, but im having a hard time researching some of the questions that I have. With that said, lol, I have a couple more questions. Is there much of a difference between the inside of a root burl compared to ones that grow above ground? And can I start cutting up the burl as soon as I harvest it so I can finally start working on my first carving? Thank you for any input Gary
Paul H. From New Hampshire


----------



## Paul H (May 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Paul that is not a burl. It's the exposed root ball of two saplings that became a single juvenile tree. Cut it down. Make something with it. Or do what I would do and leave it alone. It doesn't have any monetary value. At all.


Ohh no really? Shows what I get for trying to teach myself about burl by watching Youtube videos. Sorry to bug you Kevin, but how do you tell the difference between a root burl and a root ball? And do you know of any websites that I can look up that will explain to me everything that I need to know about burl? I've done a bunch of research on burl but I still have a ton of questions! And I have yet to still find a website that answers all my questions. Thank you for your input Kevin, have a good day!
Paul H. From New Hampshire


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

Paul H said:


> Thank you Gary. Im sorry to pester you all with questions, but im having a hard time researching some of the questions that I have. With that said, lol, I have a couple more questions. Is there much of a difference between the inside of a root burl compared to ones that grow above ground? And can I start cutting up the burl as soon as I harvest it so I can finally start working on my first carving? Thank you for any input Gary
> Paul H. From New Hampshire



root vs tree burl -way too general of a question. walnut root burl vs walnut tree burl pretty big difference in density. Big leaf maple tree burl vs root- not a lot of difference.
I agree with above though- get a backhoe or find tree burls. Digging trees out of ground by hand is insane work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul H (May 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> root vs tree burl -way too general of a question. walnut root burl vs walnut tree burl pretty big difference in density. Big leaf maple tree burl vs root- not a lot of difference.
> I agree with above though- get a backhoe or find tree burls. Digging trees out of ground by hand is insane work.


Thanks Mike. The reason why I was interested in the root burl is because it appears as though I have a ton of it, and I have only 11 tree burl ( smallest tree burl being about the size of a basketball). But now I'm not so sure about all those root burl, because Kevin stated above, that what I had was a root ball. And you're right, it would be extremely crazy for me to hand dig up root burls, let alone a bunch of useless root balls! Haha. If I were to post some pictures later this afternoon when I get out of work, you think that you guys would be able to tell me whether their root balls or root burl? Thanks again!
Paul H. From New Hampshire


----------



## Tim Carter (May 4, 2016)

Root balls can have some really beautiful grain in them as well as unusual colors that aren't common in the trunk or other parts of the tree. There's only one way to find out-cut it and start working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2016)

Paul, there is no absolute answer on how wood will behave, just generalities, a lot depends on the species, the part of the tree, etc. My opinion is start carving on it right away, carving is much easier, and more enjoyable, on green wood, it will likely crack and move some during and after carving. But, it you let the stump dry before carving; first- it will take forever, and it will most likely crack during the drying process. Rough carve green, let it dry, then refine and finish it. One last thought; you can only learn so much from the internet, take the plunge and start cutting/carving, it's the best way to learn...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

